# Gun safe recommendations



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

I do not have a lot of knowledge about gun safes, and am looking for a little advice. I Am looking for a safe for some long guns. Manual lock....fire resistant. Any recommendations?

A few things...I do not have thousands of dollars to spend. Maybe just a couple hundred. I know that reduces the quality I can get, but it's tax time and I'm not getting $$ back. :armata_PDT_33:

Also, it does not need to be huge....big enough for 3-4 rifles/shotguns is plenty.

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Craigslist is where I found 2,Residential Security Cabinets though


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Not to be paranoid or anything, but when I buy safes or anything of the kind, I buy with cash and anonymously.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Used is probably your best bet. I like manual locks (or locks that can be opened manually even if they have electronics).

I can't imagine the frustration of having an EMP event that locks you out of your gun case... the guns are right there but you can't get them out...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Cannon is a good brand. Made in the US. Not imported or just assembled here as I understand it.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I just bought a "StackOn" brand of gun cabinet and if their safes are anything like their cabinets, I would run from them. They definitely don't have a gun person on staff for dimensions, safety or guns rubbing against each other. Basically a piece of junk is what I paid for.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Used is probably your best bet. I like manual locks (or locks that can be opened manually even if they have electronics).
> 
> I can't imagine the frustration of having an EMP event that locks you out of your gun case... the guns are right there but you can't get them out...


Some of the electronic combination safes have an emergency key.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Read this whole article several times

Gun Safe Buyers' Guide


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Read this whole article several times
> 
> Gun Safe Buyers' Guide


Thank you.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Realize that ANY safe that you purchase made in the last 20 or 30 years from a big-box retail store or online is NOT 100% safe. Give me a sawzall and a pack of blades and a good metal high test pry bar and I can probably break into most safes. 

My view on gunsafes is that I want to create an time consuming obstacle for a petty drug induced thief as well as provide a safe location from "honest" people while visiting my home. Go ahead and include a low level of fire protection too. I have each of my long gun safes bolted to the stud wall or floor joists and suggest you do as well.

Since you have limited money (a couple of hundred) you will be limited to either on line used safes or big-box retail. Sporting Goods stores, Bass Pro, Dicks Sporting Goods etc.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Read this whole article several times
> 
> Gun Safe Buyers' Guide


Excellent resource Aqua, thank you Sir.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Tractor supply has some pretty good safes they put on sale from time to time, but in my personal experience most of them under $600 really are not worth having.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

jimb1972 said:


> Tractor supply has some pretty good safes they put on sale from time to time, but in my personal experience most of them under $600 really are not worth having.


Agreed, but stay away from the StackOn brand.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Realize that ANY safe that you purchase made in the last 20 or 30 years from a big-box retail store or online is NOT 100% safe. Give me a sawzall and a pack of blades and a good metal high test pry bar and I can probably break into most safes.
> 
> My view on gunsafes is that I want to create an time consuming obstacle for a petty drug induced thief as well as provide a safe location from "honest" people while visiting my home. Go ahead and include a low level of fire protection too. I have each of my long gun safes bolted to the stud wall or floor joists and suggest you do as well.
> 
> Since you have limited money (a couple of hundred) you will be limited to either on line used safes or big-box retail. Sporting Goods stores, Bass Pro, Dicks Sporting Goods etc.


Exactly. I wish I had the funds for a top of the line 8 gauge safe.....alas I do not. But I'd like to find something that will help keep the moisture out and at least slow thieves down.....until such time as I can upgrade to a better safe. But used is where I will have to start out at.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

If your not too concerned about fires (Let your homeowners insurance cover that part), then turn a small closet into a safe with a self locking digital keypad or better yet a finger sensor. All less than a few hundred dollars. Your local hardware store or ebay has these.

If you install this on your bedroom closet and someone breaks into your home, then it can also be a semi safe room that you can get into and prepare for what is next.

If someone breaks into your home while you are gone then they better have a good axe to break down your closet door, which would take time and thwart the beakin.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Many of the safes under $600 at the big box retail stores are made in China. fyi

Ironic that some of my firearms and optics cost more than the safes in which they are stored. :uncomfortableness:


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

I have a wonderful anti theft device already......but I believe in redundancy. :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

I have one of the ones from tractor supply. Granted it is not the best but does offer some fire rating and would not allow someone to just walk in and take your stuff. It will take them some time to break into it. However finding mine will be their problem :hopelessness:
BTW the door is the strongest part of these china safes. If you can surround the back, sides ,top, with some sort of barrier it will buy more time.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Some Clist link in Michigan

Gun safe for sale

~ DISGUISED FREEZER/FRIDGE GUN SAFES ~
Commercial Safe Door

https://nmi.craigslist.org/spo/4871393719.html


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Steel water gun safe is good. the price is very reasonable and they will deliver. they give military discounts too. they come in mechanical locks and electronic.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Some Clist link in Michigan
> 
> Gun safe for sale
> 
> ...


I have access to several old refriderators.....wonder if I could build my own.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

James L said:


> I have a wonderful anti theft device already......but I believe in redundancy. :armata_PDT_12:


James L;

Looks like we're on the same page!
Thieves beware...

View attachment 9804


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

James L said:


> I do not have a lot of knowledge about gun safes, and am looking for a little advice. I Am looking for a safe for some long guns. Manual lock....fire resistant. Any recommendations?
> 
> A few things...I do not have thousands of dollars to spend. Maybe just a couple hundred. I know that reduces the quality I can get, but it's tax time and I'm not getting $$ back. :armata_PDT_33:


The simple steel cabinets you find at WalMart are plenty sufficient. Just watch for them on sale. I have four. Two are somewhat concealed and one is VERY concealed.

The big, thick "Safes" are often not so "SAFE" as people think. They can be entered and it does not take an expert.

Look for the sales for the best deal.

I wouldn't buy used from private parties unless you're sure you can trust them.......could be a setup where they keep a key.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Frostbite said:


> The simple steel cabinets you find at WalMart are plenty sufficient. Just watch for them on sale. I have four. Two are somewhat concealed and one is VERY concealed.
> 
> The big, thick "Safes" are often not so "SAFE" as people think. They can be entered and it does not take an expert.
> 
> ...


Good point on private sellers potentially keeping a key.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

Having owned a large number of safes over the years, I've got some tips, but I'll stop short of recommending a model, or brand.

1. Think about the long term, 5 years, 10 years, 20 years+ how many guns do you plan on owning? Still the same 4? Think you'll add one every 5 years? every year? Every few months?
2. Fire & Water... Fireproof is _not_ a must have, it's not for everyone. When I had only a couple rifles and pistols I figured I'd risk loosing a Glock & Mossberg to fire or hurricane, I just didn't want kids or thugs, or thug kids getting them. If you start adding 100 year old irreplaceable pieces of history, or very high value custom firearms, then it's a must.
3. Same with security... Depends on the value.
4. Quantity... consider having more than one. I prefer to have my main safe. Then a number of smaller, non fireproof, boxes around the house with polymers in them... Because when I hear the living room sliding glass break at 1AM while I'm working in my office, I'm not running through the living room to get to my safe. I'm coming downstairs already armed.
5. Weight, just have a plan to move it safely.
6. What else are you going to put in it? When I got my first gun safe, I found my wife and I kept cramming everything else of value into it, taking space that was intended for guns.
7. Access, I love the reliability of dial locks... But I always choose the speed of electronic.
8. "backup key" know that I, with only a few minutes of watching youtube videos, and some pick sets ordered online, can pick most of the backup locks in my house in seconds/minutes.
9. Don't bother buying a safe for security if you're not bolting it down. It blows my mind how many people I've known that bought a safe, loaded it into their car/truck, carried it into their house with a hand truck, then say crap like "its 250 pounds, no way anyone can steal it!"


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

I have seen some pretty neat security containers made from old soda machines, they are pretty secure and roomy once you rip out all the dispensing mechanism.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Not a safe but this locks. I have a "Gunfather clock" The clock looks like any other grandfather clock and it has a locking front panel and lower panel.
I keep 5 rifles , 1 shotgun and 4 handguns in it and still have room for some ammo and holsters in the bottom section. I get quite a few comments from my friends
who said they had no idea and even my wife likes it. As an added bonus it keeps excellent time!


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

I have 2 safes, one I got on Amazon that hold "14" guns" I don't know how you would fit 14 long guns in to it but it does its job, and then I have a 36+6 safe I got on sale from costco. I am happy with both, could someone who knows what they are doing get past them, yes, will it keep a smash a grab thief or a kid, most likely, and more importantly if a kid or thief get into them, legally I am no longer responsible for what ever they do with my guns as under California law if I keep my guns in safe that meets CA regs, I can't be charge with unlawful storage of a firearm, part of which includes being included as an accomplice to any crimes commented by someone who stole the gun, or being libel to lawsuits should he person who stole the gun be a minor or bring harm to themselves. 

Are there better ways to store a gun probably, does the safe cover my ass should someone steal my firearms, yes. Depending on what state you are in check your laws and see if a certain type of safe might buy you some type of protection legally. 

As for what safe is best, well read the reviews on web sites, buy a heavy one, bolt it to the floor, and make sure if its an electric safe that it has a key back up. And for what every number of guys it says it can hold its probably about 1/2 that many, so error on the larger size. After all you can always keep other items in your safe.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Safes-- you get what you pay for.
If someone breaks in and steals ONE good firearm, they have stolen the cost of a safe.
Buy a good quality safe and anchor it down to the floor and to the walls, it will deter all but the most determined.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Buy reasonable not over board. They call them safes not anti thief. Unless you really go all out they are never truly safe. A safe is a deterrent a road block. It helps protect them from fire for 20-60 minutes. It will make it not worth it to most thieves. Secure it down make it harder to get to Most on the market will do just fine.
Also they never hold as many as the label on the door says.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

After some research I went with a Liberty Franklin safe. Liberty has a new lower priced model called the Revolution that looks pretty good. Lifetime warrantee, double relockers, S&G lock, and some fire protection for around $400 if you price shop a bit. Only 14 ga steel but looks strong for the price. Liberty Safe Revolution Safes - Upgraded Protection


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Confession, I have a cheap safe. At the time I needed a safe "NOW" and it was all I could afford and still is. 
It's better than nothing while I try (sometimes in vain) to save for another better safe. 
If you can, try to stay with major brands. My next will be one of the below mentioned. 

Winchester, Browning, Cannon, AmSec, Liberty, Fort Knox all make their own safes in the U.S.
Interesting how many of them are in Utah. 

For a combination lock, try to get a "Sargent and Greenleaf" lock. By reputation, they are the best.
When I was in the Navy, Greenleaf locks were required on all safes that held crypto codes. 

Get a safe bigger than you think you need, you will out grow it. I did and outgrew it anyway. 
Check ebay, craig's list and your local locksmiths. Locksmiths know who has what and sometimes who needs to sell a used one.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Here's cheap

Stack-On Products Sentinel 18-Gun Fully Convertible Steel Security Cabinet - $149 shipped | Slickguns

Stack-On Products Sentinel 18-Gun Fully Convertible Steel Security Cabinet - Walmart.com


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, true that. 
Here's close to what I have. Apparently my model has been discontinued and this is the closest I can find to it for size and configuration. 
Mine is an oddball 19 gun safe (without the shelves on one side). It's been a few years but the price increases! I got it at Dick's about 5 or 6 years ago. 
I know I need better but, things like life keep getting in the way of the pocket book. 
Stack-On 22 Gun Safe with Combination Lock SS-22-MG-C Matte Black - Walmart.com


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

20- 30 minutes fire protection is the normal for most home units . You can extend that by where you put it . If you watched the video on storing ammo at home and how it is not a risk , keep in mind the recommend you do not store it in a tightly sealed vault/safe.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

You get what you pay for. I like the liberty safes which also makes a line of safes for Cabelas. 

Weight is a factor with safes. Those under 500 lbs are more easily stolen intact those over 500 lbs, say in the 800 to 1000 lb range are a bit more difficult for thieves to pack off. With any safe bolting it down is a good idea. 

Location, location, location! By placing the safe in such a way as to make it hard for a thief to get to the sides and top or pry at the door you can add to the deterrence. A closet or nook are prime locations. 

Fire rating is something to look at as well, you can just as easily loose your firearms to fire. If it were me I'd look at least an hour fire rating, more is better. It is a trade off seems some safes are tilted more towards fire rating while other more towards anti theft. So look for the happy medium.

Dial or electric? I like the dial simply because it does not require a power source nor does it require a special key, or trick to bypass the dial, it is what it is.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

AquaHull said:


> Here's cheap
> 
> Stack-On Products Sentinel 18-Gun Fully Convertible Steel Security Cabinet - $149 shipped | Slickguns
> 
> Stack-On Products Sentinel 18-Gun Fully Convertible Steel Security Cabinet - Walmart.com


That is the one I bought. Piece of crap, sh**, trash, filth, hogwash, rummage, scrap, waste, rubble, debris!!!!!!!!

Its just an oversized toolbox!..... they need to go back making their rusty toolboxes and get off the wagon of guns safes. I bet they are even antigun!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I bought one of those cheap stack on cabinets years ago as my first gun cabinet. It is cheaply made and I'm sure a Sawzall or maybe a crowbar would get in no problem. But it will still slow them down and they'll be making a lot of racket trying to get in. I still have it but I use it to lock up ammo instead of guns now. Not a bad deal considering the price imo.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Here's cheap
> 
> Stack-On Products Sentinel 18-Gun Fully Convertible Steel Security Cabinet - $149 shipped | Slickguns
> 
> Stack-On Products Sentinel 18-Gun Fully Convertible Steel Security Cabinet - Walmart.com


 Have a couple of the steel ones . Not for weapons but other items that I prefer to keep under a light lock and key. Picked them up a bit lower cost at Fleet farm.
As for fire ratings when you get to 1 hour ratings the price really jumps , 20-30 is good in mist cases.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Any word on Sentry safes? A step up from Stack on?


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

James L said:


> Any word on Sentry safes? A step up from Stack on?


Which Sentry safe? From what I seen, there is not a whole lot of difference between the two. The lightest I'd go would be something like a Liberty Pro Vault. I consider Stack On and Sentry, including the Pro Vault, to be more of a gun cabinet than a gun safe. They discourage the curious and that's about it.


----------



## James L (Feb 7, 2015)

Seneca said:


> Which Sentry safe? From what I seen, there is not a whole lot of difference between the two. The lightest I'd go would be something like a Liberty Pro Vault. I consider Stack On and Sentry, including the Pro Vault, to be more of a gun cabinet than a gun safe. They discourage the curious and that's about it.


I may look at the liberty safes. Means dipping into the savings a bit more than I intended...but I want something half way decent. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

James L said:


> Any word on Sentry safes? A step up from Stack on?


A Friend has 2 older Sentry's. They are well built.Still classified a Residential Security Cabinet as opposed to a safe.

I believe a 5-10 year old or older used safe is your best chance of getting quality.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Funny part about safe, they break in defeat the dog, knock down poured concert wall manage to get the thing unbolted and up stars on the truck all while being videoed. they get it home with GPS tracking unit inside. Get it opened it is Empty. Weapon are not where you think they are.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Funny part about safe, they break in defeat the dog, knock down poured concert wall manage to get the thing unbolted and up stars on the truck all while being videoed. they get it home with GPS tracking unit inside. Get it opened it is Empty. Weapon are not where you think they are.


Maybe we can't all do that, but it's a good concept.

One of my steel cabinets is sort of out in the open. Others are concealed a bit and one is deeply concealed.

The one that's out in the open has some old ammo, boxes, cleaning equipment, slings, holsters and other odds and ends.

Robbers have to be in and out fast. I see them wasting their time getting that one open or busted loose from wall and floor--and finding, nothing worth their time.

My concealed ones would probably never be found. My VERY concealed one is highly unlikely to be found by anybody.

:68::68::68:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just 20 years ago I could still leave a rifle in the back windows of my truck In TN and no one would dare touch it. My guns were in a glass door cabinet. What change?
Liberal take over of America , that is what. 
DA in Milwaukee won't even prosecute many gun thief's. He just takes the stolen gun rescues to return it and declares the world safer. This stuff is common now.


----------



## Frostbite (Jan 28, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Just 20 years ago I could still leave a rifle in the back windows of my truck In TN and no one would dare touch it. My guns were in a glass door cabinet. What change?
> Liberal take over of America , that is what.
> DA in Milwaukee won't even prosecute many gun thief's. He just takes the stolen gun rescues to return it and declares the world safer. This stuff is common now.


I blame Reagan.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

James L said:


> I may look at the liberty safes. Means dipping into the savings a bit more than I intended...but I want something half way decent. Thanks for all the info.


Thing is get one that fits your needs, keep in mind that the actual capacity of any given safe is some what lower than the stated capacity. If they say it will hold 24 guns figure it to be more like 18 guns, 12 guns is more like 8 guns. Could you get the stated number of guns in the safe? probably. Would you like the way they fit? probably not!

Also, measure the outside dimensions including the dial and any knobs on the actual safe you are buying, don't take their word for it because they may not include the dial and knob projections in their measurements. Then measure the dimensions of where you are going to put it, including the doorways between the off load point and where it is going.

It would truly suck to get it home only to find out it isn't going to fit by a quarter of an inch or you can't get it through a doorway because the boss for the handle or the dial sticks out too far.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Frostbite said:


> I blame Reagan.


 Figured you would. Hey you bubbies just chopped off a bunch more heads. It was peaceful tough 
Video purports to show ISIS militants beheading Christian hostages | Fox News


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

James L said:


> I may look at the liberty safes. Means dipping into the savings a bit more than I intended...but I want something half way decent. Thanks for all the info.


My limited research showed that Liberty were more attack resistant than other safes in the same price range plus Liberty seems to have a good testing program. When you consider the price keep in mind what a gun stolen from you could end up being used for by the thief.

Take the money you would spend to replace your nicest rifle (or soon to be purchased nice rifle) and invest it in a safe. Since I also store some valuables in my safe I spent a little more on my safe than the cost of my nicest rifle. I want to know what's mine stays mine.


----------

